# Would you be able to do this?



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I took a phone call yesterday for an interior valet. As always I ask what the stains are inside and they reply was "bodily fluids" im thinking sick or urine so not too bad. 

Then I asked some more questions and the client replyed that "Someone had committed suicide in the car" 

I was too taken back that I couldnt even talk much after that point and am not sure if I could actually take on the job considering the circumstances but feel bad at the same time that I cant help the client out. 

What would you do?


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Money is money at the end of the day.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope , There's fresh body fluid and there days old body fluids either would not be very nice and even though I have quite a strong stomach I wouldn't be happy doing this 

Let the scrap man help the client out


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Money is money at the end of the day.


So you would do anything for money then?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

From their point of view you are a professional hired to do the job required. I'd let them worry about the circumstances and do the job as best I could


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If you feel it's going to play with your head I'd say no at the end of the day it's only money and not worth if you don't feel up to it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

not so bad a good friend of my sister gased himself in a 911 after his business went belly up in big fashion. The had swolen up and leaked a bit in places and it was a terrible mess to be honest. know the guy who did that and it was not nice but he got £500 for doing it mind u the whole thing had to be stripped and the roof lining replaced as the smell had gotten into it as he was there for a few days. its a totally different thing to the odd puke or kiddy acciednt. as said if you dont feel 100% happy walk away they will understand as not everyone will want it. if it does not worry you forget about teh circumstances and give it a bash.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mask + tornador... job done! :lol:

mind you, since it's not my profession, no, I wouldn't do it for any money... 

:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmm it's a tough one, depends on the circumstances as to why they want the car cleaned and not destroyed/broken for parts etc. Whether it's the family of the person who killed themselves, or somebody who's bought the car knowing what happened. To be honest, i'd need to see the car before i could say whether i would do it or not. If it's blood etc then yes, but if the persons body has been in the car for some time, then you might not want to go anywhere near it. 

Give them a call back and say you'll take a look at what you could do, but if it's too bad for you then politely say that it's perhaps too much for you.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldn't feel comfortable at all. 

I would also be worried about catching any infection too.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I could'nt do it to be honest, if you feel its not for you i would say no. More to life than money.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

deanchilds said:


> I took a phone call yesterday for an interior valet. As always I ask what the stains are inside and they reply was "bodily fluids" im thinking sick or urine so not too bad.
> 
> Then I asked some more questions and the client replyed that "Someone had committed suicide in the car"
> 
> ...


So if your a Valeting/Detailing business should you not be a paid supporter


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Geordie_1982 said:


> So if your a Valeting/Detailing business should you not be a paid supporter


Isn't if that if you are advertising/promoting your work?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Geordie_1982 said:


> So if your a Valeting/Detailing business should you not be a paid supporter


You've  me with that statement


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Infection reasons alone, no. There's companies that specialise in it for a reason, you'd need hazard gear.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Geordie_1982 said:


> So if your a Valeting/Detailing business should you not be a paid supporter


Can't see anything with his business name or number on it in his post can you


----------



## Jammytoad (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd have a look at car and then decide. Depends how and when they committed suicide. Whether bodily fluids were just from 'leakage' or more Pulp Fiction style clean up


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

that'd be a step too far for me i wouldn't blame you blanking it if you don't feel right tbh,i couldn't do it


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

no job too small!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't do no.2's or vom but could probably do this depending on how it happened :/


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

deanchilds said:


> So you would do anything for money then?


Isnt that the reason people create a Business for?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I've cleaned vomit, urine, putrefied insect larvae.. but wouldn't be able to do this. I couldn't charge money for something like that. Not to say I'd do it for nothing; I just couldn't do it at all.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

If you think you can physically do it then quote an outrageous price, that way if theyre willing to pay youre quids in, and if not you dont have to do it


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive done three cars that have had 'bodily fluids' from suicides in them....along time ago now though. And also one from a fatal traffic accident as the car was nearly new and the insurance company had the repairs done then wanted the 'bits' removed so they could sell it and get there money back.

The favourite trick for suicide cars was a paper mask with a pinch of snuff in...nothing gets through that !!!

As for the money side...somebody has to do it and if you can specialise then it can be quite lucrative....not a job you stay in for long though. Most people i knew who did it have moved on now.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

grim dont think i could do it


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Isnt that the reason people create a Business for?


not always


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

kk1966 said:


> Ive done three cars that have had 'bodily fluids' from suicides in them....along time ago now though. And also one from a fatal traffic accident as the car was nearly new and the insurance company had the repairs done then wanted the 'bits' removed so they could sell it and get there money back.
> 
> The favourite trick for suicide cars was a paper mask with a pinch of snuff in...nothing gets through that !!!
> 
> As for the money side...somebody has to do it and if you can specialise then it can be quite lucrative....not a job you stay in for long though. Most people i knew who did it have moved on now.


Three :doublesho are you the Grim Reaper of detailing?

Seriously though, I can only imagine the odour will be like nothing you've ever encountered before, if it were me I'd be sensing that for a long time to come. I certainly wouldn't do it regardless of price.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mmm tricky one. I've had an ambulance come back with someone just die in it with their blood all over the show and before getting inside hearing the story. Correct PPE and an imagination of something else rather than a dead person just sitting there then I can get through it, end of the day it's my job. A little tip for you if you do actually do it put on a mask and rub some Vicks under your nose, you won't smell nothing but Vicks


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If your comfortable doing in, then go for it, but if there's any doubt in your mind how comfortable you be doing it, then walk away from it. I've spent years on ambulances around blood, urine, vomit, etc... And isn't a problem with me.
First off is an old trick, get some vicks and put a small dab on your top lip and breathe through your nose, wear surgical gloves and face mask, also preferable is to wear old cloths you don't mind throwing out. 
Then onto the car, fully deoderise the cabin space, any smells will bond to virtually anything, and anti-bacterial products are your friend take things slowly and if possible have a friend to lighten the mood to do the job with you, you'll be thankful for the company.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

As Tank has said, if your not 100% on doing it think of a price and add a zero on. You'll be in the money or dont have to do what could be a very unpleasant job. 

It may be a delicate subject but you may need some more info on how bad it is.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

You will also need to check out the requirements for legally disposing of the bodily waste as you cant slop it down the nearest drain....

http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/guidance/oce23.pdf

Then think about train mechanics who have to deal with the effects of a "one under"










And yes i would be able to do it used to be a yard man at the back of a food processing plant..... both meat and veg plastic bins... summer temperatures......... you get the idea.......


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jammytoad said:


> I'd have a look at car and then decide. Depends how and when they committed suicide. Whether bodily fluids were just from 'leakage' or more Pulp Fiction style clean up





S63 said:


> Three :doublesho are you the Grim Reaper of detailing?


Not so much the grim reaper of detailing...more like ive been around this industry over 20 years and worked for companies that specialise alot in that time.....ive experienced cars where people have gassed themselves in them and been there a long time in the garage in summer heat and there is 'seepage' after the body has 'blown'. And then ther eis the poor guy who takes his pickup into the woodland on the outskirts of his farmland and puts both barrels into his mouth inside the vehicle and then nobody finds the pickup for 4 days in 80 degree summer sun heat.....thats not a nice job especially when you can hear bits of skull cap hitting the inside of the wet and dry vac and even worse when you have to clear it out later,



andy monty said:


> You will also need to check out the requirements for legally disposing of the bodily waste as you cant slop it down the nearest drain....
> 
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/guidance/oce23.pdf
> 
> ...


Think about the guys who have to clear the track after. One particular incident involved getting a call out by the transport police to 'clear up' after one particular incident. The 'black van' was already there and we were told just to get some black bags and go down the track and get what we could find...it had been a very high speed impact and unless you have seen it first hand it is very hard to envisage the damage that can be inflicted upon the human body...and its not very nice


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

kk1966 said:


> Not so much the grim reaper of detailing...more like ive been around this industry over 20 years and worked for companies that specialise alot in that time.....ive experienced cars where people have gassed themselves in them and been there a long time in the garage in summer heat and there is 'seepage' after the body has 'blown'. And then ther eis the poor guy who takes his pickup into the woodland on the outskirts of his farmland and puts both barrels into his mouth inside the vehicle and then nobody finds the pickup for 4 days in 80 degree summer sun heat.....thats not a nice job especially when you can hear bits of skull cap hitting the inside of the wet and dry vac and even worse when you have to clear it out later,
> 
> Think about the guys who have to clear the track after. One particular incident involved getting a call out by the transport police to 'clear up' after one particular incident. The 'black van' was already there and we were told just to get some black bags and go down the track and get what we could find...it had been a very high speed impact and unless you have seen it first hand it is very hard to envisage the damage that can be inflicted upon the human body...and its not very nice


Bet that makes for some very dark humour..............


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

andy monty said:


> Bet that makes for some very dark humour..............


It does indeed...but then thats the human defence mechanism against things like this sometimes

like having a Home office contract and getting called in after a prison altercation and the cell walls are covered in excrement and you just go back to the van and get the pressure washer out and tell everyone to stand back and keep your mouths shut and watch for splashbacks.....:doublesho...never seen a prison officer move so quick :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

kk1966 said:


> like having a Home office contract and getting called in after a prison altercation and the cell walls are covered in excrement and you just go back to the van and get the pressure washer out and tell everyone to stand back and keep your mouths shut and watch for splashbacks.....:doublesho...never seen a prison officer move so quick :lol:


Oh a nice dirty protest :lol:

A long retired and now sadly unwell officer has said that years ago when they apparently got a dirty little greb doing that they placed a bucket for "donations" in the staff's gents

once half full they slopped it in to the cell at meal time.......

they soon wanted to clean it up themselves strangely one thing been surrounded with your own mess but they didn't like anyone else's :lol:

Wouldn't be allowed now but bet it got the point across so eloquently :devil:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Times must be good if your turning down business.....?

Yes it can be a bit grim and we don't all 'do anything' for money. But at the end of the day you can take steps to making the job easier on yourself by masking up and not thinking about what it was. If you never asked more questions you may have just thought it was a McDonald's ketchup gone wrong.......


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

i can see where your coming from by not wanting to take the job on, but in my opinion it all depends on the cars condition, iv cleaned a few cars with blood in them, and did one once where the man had an injured calf he fired in the back to take to the vets, its all down to how bad it is, how strong your stomach is and how much you want the pay from the job


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

I suggest you watch the movie "The Cleaner" with Samuel L Jackson before you make a decision about taking on the job.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im not sure if i could do it tbh, but as said, depends how bad it is.

ive done a mates new car, that was owned by a vet, and the amount of blood on the back seats was a bit alarming :lol: wasnt too bad in the end


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a job and the how/why would not bother me too much.

The risks involved in undertaking the works, airborne pathogens etc would put me off. After all, like most on here, I do have a touch of OCD. I'd prob need a space suit before I gave it a whirl...


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I think whether or not you take it on the practicalities of the 'clean up' need to be considered very carefully.

As others have mentioned, is there not some form of specific disposal of waste you would have to be aware of and I think yes also that it would be considered haz chem in some cases. I'd be tempted to leave it to a 'scene of crime' clean up team who would have all the right chemicals and agents to deal with it and move onto to something less..... indigestable....


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Perhaps some before and after pics would be good? Maybe not lol

Dont think i could do it, maybe if i didnt know what it was beforehand


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

This was my reply. 

Really sorry for not returning your call on Friday I was really taken back by the circumstances with the car. 

Ive spent most of the weekend thinking about if I could help you out but I don't really think I could bring myself to do it as I'm too much of an emotional person and wouldn't be able to forget about the job afterwards. 

From a business perspective I should really think of how much more money I could charge because of what has happened but that is not how I work and wouldn't want to take advantage of you when you have been through enough already. 

How old is the car? Have you not thought about having one of the car collection people coming to take it off you hands? 

Regards
Dean


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

rtjc said:


> Hmm it's a tough one, depends on the circumstances as to why they want the car cleaned and not destroyed/broken for parts etc.


Should not be relevant to your decision, well it would not be to mine. Maybe it is being broken for parts anyway you can't really drop it off at a breakers with fluids all over it!



andy monty said:


> You will also need to check out the requirements for legally disposing of the bodily waste as you cant slop it down the nearest drain....
> 
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/guidance/oce23.pdf


Good thought on the hazard side of things - that specific guideline is for offshore though.



deanchilds said:


> This was my reply.
> 
> Really sorry for not returning your call on Friday I was really taken back by the circumstances with the car.
> 
> ...


A personal choice in the end and no doubt the right one for you, personally I would have looked at the car before makeing the call, it could have been pretty easy.......or on the other hand it could have been like the one KK described......

The car will be worth a lot more cleaned and sold one one piece devoid of these fluids and probably being cleaned to be sold on just as a second hand car. Even if he wanted a car collection company to pick it up i'm not sure they would be interested.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Even if it wasn't too bed its the thought that someone has killed them self inside... Bit too freaky for me.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

For me,

The smell and the fluids wouldn't be a problem. I worked in a Chicken hatchery for 4 years. After you've had a banger (rotton egg) explode on you, you don't really worry about it after the 4th or 5th one. 

Putrefaction is not a nice smell but you do get used to it. 

Emotional detachment sends people two ways though.


----------



## cdo1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

I was in the Police for 16 years, and have no problem detatching myself from so called events, my only problem is sick, that i just cant handle....


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

cdo1uk said:


> I was in the Police for 16 years, and have no problem detatching myself from so called events, my only problem is sick, that i just cant handle....


same as my father 100% lol


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Geordie_1982 said:


> So if your a Valeting/Detailing business should you not be a paid supporter


Ironic seeing as your 'Occupation' on here is a valeter. Surely that question should be asked to you too?

Dean - Pretty sure I couldn't do it either tbh - I don't like doing the vomit ones either really! At the end of the day it's down to each individual as to whether they could do it or not. It's not all about money as you say either!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Sure I read Mirror Finish Details had the paperwork for doing this sort of work,cant just turn up,remove body parts and blood and pour it down the drain. I was asked a couple of years ago if I was interested in taking this sort of work by a local police constanbulary(iirc) who moved on vehicles that had been involved in bad accidents/incidents and it turned out it would have been a big money earner. I turned it down partly because I didnt fancy cleaning up skin and bone but also I,m not the sort who would be happy making money from anothers misfortunes.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Ironic seeing as your 'Occupation' on here is a valeter. Surely that question should be asked to you too?


Well Mr ****y  i didn't start a thread stating "got a call for an interior valet" the way you found that out is by going into my profile i didn't openly mention it a thread.
Now how about you get off your soap box 
Plus for all you know i could work for ford or vauxhall and not running my own business like the OP


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dcj said:


> Sure I read Mirror Finish Details had the paperwork for doing this sort of work,cant just turn up,remove body parts and blood and pour it down the drain. I was asked a couple of years ago if I was interested in taking this sort of work by a local police constanbulary(iirc) who moved on vehicles that had been involved in bad accidents/incidents and it turned out it would have been a big money earner. I turned it down partly because I didnt fancy cleaning up skin and bone but also I,m not the sort who would be happy making money from anothers misfortunes.


You read right dude. I have had training from a compoany who does this type of work and have done several this year. The charges have to be high as the gear I need is nearlly £80 and it gets burnt.

I do it for the police and any part of the car I can't do I can incenerate, other parts are hot power washed over a grid and then checked before refit. Usually we chuck the rear seat into the incererator as that is where the main business of suicide is done. Not going into details either.

I basically wear a complete suit, not a cheapo B&Q job this is fully blood proof, mask, long glooves plus extra gloves and full boot protection, they are all incenerated after use, plus I also wear cheap George T shirt and sweats as well and send them to the incernerator after a shower.

Not nice work, but some families want these cars back, even with bits missing, as said usually the back seat and carpet. Thankfully even after a week before I get to these cars the mask I wear I cannot smell anything when the steamer is working.

The only one I refused was a shot gun job, that 56 plate Merc went for scrap in the end, even I have a stomach


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> You read right dude. I have had training from a compoany who does this type of work and have done several this year. The charges have to be high as the gear I need is nearlly £80 and it gets burnt.
> 
> I do it for the police and any part of the car I can't do I can incenerate, other parts are hot power washed over a grid and then checked before refit. Usually we chuck the rear seat into the incererator as that is where the main business of suicide is done. Not going into details either.
> 
> ...












suppose you wont get any weekend sponge jocky "can you do mine next mate" shouted at you dressed like an extra from Outbreak :devil:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm
Dont see the problem...

Nothing a gallon of unleaded and a match wouldnt clean fairly quickly


Really though. Depends why they wnt it cleaned personally i would urge them to scrap it someone elses mistakes etc etc bt like part worn tyres from a breakers yard


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

It wouldn't be the smell or gore that would bother me im not squeamish it's just the thought of what's happened.So i don't blame the op refusing tbh


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Well Mr ****y  i didn't start a thread stating "got a call for an interior valet" the way you found that out is by going into my profile i didn't openly mention it a thread.
> Now how about you get off your soap box
> Plus for all you know i could work for ford or vauxhall and not running my own business like the OP


Richard is one of the most down to earth guys ive meant in this game. Anyway, you moan at me for posting a thread like this yet Mark Smith post them daily yet he is no different? (Have noting against Mark btw.)


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

deanchilds said:


> Richard is one of the most down to earth guys ive meant in this game. Anyway


And whats that got to with the price of fish like.

I have said my bit and will leave it at that but that was my 2p worth


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Geordie_1982 said:


> And whats that got to with the price of fish like.
> 
> I have said my bit and will leave it at that but that was my 2p worth


Because you called him "****y". Next time ill ask you before posting a thread, just incase you feel it infringes your supporter privaligies.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

It was a simple question that has received some interesting (& stomach churning) responses. If rules have been broken the mods will jump in - can we leave it at that?


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats fair enough, but after spending a few years on here I know the rules by now and by posting this thread I haven't broken any.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> Thats fair enough, but after spending a few years on here I know the rules by now and by posting this thread I haven't broken any.


I agree!:thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Update.... 

Friend of mine done the job today. Guy was in the car for 3 weeks and there was maggots and all sorts. 

Glad I turned it down, even tho I felt bad.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Know any local fishermen? some extra monies to be made...... missed an opportunity


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

deanchilds said:


> Update....
> 
> Friend of mine done the job today. Guy was in the car for 3 weeks and there was maggots and all sorts.
> 
> Glad I turned it down, even tho I felt bad.


Blimey ! If that was in the op nobody would of said yes surely ?

I've got a mate who clears nasties for the local police , seen alsorts 

Also know the guy who now owns the Essex boys range rover , now that must of taken some cleaning :doublesho


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

deanchilds said:


> Update....
> 
> Friend of mine done the job today. Guy was in the car for 3 weeks and there was maggots and all sorts.
> 
> Glad I turned it down, even tho I felt bad.


That just what i wanted to read while eating rice crispies 
Many thanks i got to start over now


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

He spent an hour and a half on for £200 but still not for me, the smell would have been with me for life. 

Glad it's sorted tho.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

pass on that one.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Client got a bargain for £200 no chance i could have done that.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

G4V JW said:


> Blimey ! If that was in the op nobody would of said yes surely ?
> 
> I've got a mate who clears nasties for the local police , seen alsorts
> 
> Also know the guy who now owns the Essex boys range rover , now that must of taken some cleaning :doublesho


Did you see the photos of the inside the rangr rover? There was a website thats closed down now but it had all the police photos of it with them in it. Surprisingly it was actually that messy lol


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

No I never see them , could only imagine , not nice !


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

G4V JW said:


> No I never see them , could only imagine , not nice !


*VERY VERY UNSAFE FOR WORK:*

http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/essex-boys-triple-rettendon-murders-9486/


----------



## 88fiesta (Jan 9, 2012)

Refined Detail said:


> *VERY VERY UNSAFE FOR WORK:*
> 
> http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/essex-boys-triple-rettendon-murders-9486/


jesus! that's horrid man.....

never seen anything like that before.. it's actually kind of un-nerving really..

Thinking about it though I'd have just scrapped the car completely regardless of whether it was 5 minutes old or 50 years old. The thought of sitting inside the shell of a car where someone has died in the car, regardless of "how or why" would be enough.

I certainly couldn't do anything like this so I don't blame DeanChilds for not taking this kind of work on (suicide/or similar).. the emotional side would probably hit me first before I saw the vehicle...

glad it got cleared up in the end though!

(so.. if a brand new vehicle is in a smash and someone dies in the car, the insurance company fix it up if its worth it and get all the inside cleaned up and sell it on to someone without this sort of info?) I think that's pretty disgusting really... anything for money all the time.. You have to know where to draw the line.. for insurance purposes this would be a cut off point to me!..


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

It's odd how many people react around death.

I'd say there are very very few people that aren't living in, working in or driving something someone hasn't died in.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Refined Detail said:


> *VERY VERY UNSAFE FOR WORK:*
> 
> http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/essex-boys-triple-rettendon-murders-9486/


Thanks for that! Yukaroonie!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to be really interested in the story of those people , F424 NPE was the registration of that Range Rover , And it went back on the road !!!!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

cbr6fs said:


> It's odd how many people react around death.
> 
> I'd say there are very very few people that aren't living in, working in or driving something someone hasn't died in.


My wife works in a hospital so I'm pretty sure someone has died there


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Refined Detail said:


> *VERY VERY UNSAFE FOR WORK:*
> 
> http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/essex-boys-triple-rettendon-murders-9486/


 man they are grim ! but weirdly i find that less grim than i would if it was full of maggots and stuff , ive seen the film they got shot didnt they ?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

cbr6fs said:


> It's odd how many people react around death.
> 
> I'd say there are very very few people that aren't living in, working in or driving something someone hasn't died in.


I,m sat at the moment a few feet away from the spot where the previous owner of the house died,but of natural causes. It would be a bit different if he had killed himself in any way especially in a violent way.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

cbr6fs said:


> It's odd how many people react around death.
> 
> I'd say there are very very few people that aren't living in, working in or driving something someone hasn't died in.


I'm a gravedigger. Attend a funeral or 5 nearly every day.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The feelings and thoughts on death are always I interesting, but to people saying cars should be crushed if someone dies in them if a family member bought a new £70k range rover and died In It the following week and you were dealing with the estate.....or left the car in their will would you still crush it? What is someo e dies in a house, should it be knocked down?


----------

